# Prehospital Pitocin



## fma08 (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone have ideas where I could look to maybe find some stats on how often it is used nation wide, or studies done on whether it's beneficial or not in the prehospital setting? Something along those lines maybe?


----------



## s4l (Nov 5, 2009)

Why would you give pit preshosp?  Unless you want a baby in your rig, I wouldn't.


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 5, 2009)

s4l said:


> Why would you give pit preshosp?  Unless you want a baby in your rig, I wouldn't.



Post-partum hemorrhage refractory to fundal massage.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 5, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> Post-partum hemorrhage refractory to fundal massage.



This is the only approved use of pitocin in our protocols.  The baby's already here.  It would be nice if it's mother didn't bleed to death.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> This is the only approved use of pitocin in our protocols.  The baby's already here.  It would be nice if it's mother didn't bleed to death.



Most of us consider that a major plus, yes.


----------



## fma08 (Nov 9, 2009)

Could some of you who have it in your protocols, post that protocol or a link to where it's at for me? I'm doing some research. Thanks^_^


----------



## cm4short (Nov 10, 2009)

ICEMA Protocols. http://www.co.san-bernardino.ca.us/icema/protocols/combman/p11%20p11003.pdf

We basically only monitor it. Your best way to learn about this Med is actually seeing it being used in the L&D. It's a very potent med and requires specialized monitoring equipment. Especially since most women can be very sensitive to even a minimal dose.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 10, 2009)

they use it in Kern Co, CA


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Nov 16, 2009)

We had it in our  protocols here at the dept. I work at.We never used it so we removed it.We are located in Kentucky.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 16, 2009)

pitocin is useless on a rig for only one reason...... early expiration. they only have about a 1 month expiration unless you make the IV bolus in the back of the rig with a vial of pitocin.

My opinion.... listen to the generic rule. High O2, Rapid Transport, and fund"al" massage.


----------



## fma08 (Nov 16, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> pitocin is useless on a rig for only one reason...... early expiration. they only have about a 1 month expiration unless you *make the IV bolus in the back of the rig with a vial of pitocin*.
> 
> My opinion.... listen to the generic rule. High O2, Rapid Transport, and fund"al" massage.




That's what we do at our service ^_^


----------



## Outbac1 (Nov 16, 2009)

FMA08
Here is the link to our protocols and meds.
http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/documents.asp
Look under Medical director and you will find our policies, procedures and protocols. They are in PDF format and have an index on the left.
Pitocin goes by the name of oxytocin here.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 16, 2009)

what about oxytocin?


----------



## Jon (Nov 20, 2009)

PA allows for it... but I haven't found a service that actually carries Pit.



> POST-PARTUM HEMORRHAGE
> STATEWIDE ALS PROTOCOL #7087
> 
> See Emergency Childbirth Protocol # 781
> ...


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 20, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> what about oxytocin?



same difference... almost identical


----------



## wyoskibum (Nov 20, 2009)

We use to carry it in my old service and never used it in a 5 year period. It was deauthorized by the state for the same reasons.  We do carry in my current service, haven't heard of anyone using it here either.  Just another drug we have to outdate.


----------

